# Working MMS on jt1134's awesome ICS V3 Build for USCC Mes/CSpire Showcase



## _josh__

OK, been getting a lot of questions on how some have gotten mms working on ics alphalulz so i thought i would share how. This works for mesmerize and showcase only. Will not work on fascinate.

First off would like to give a huge thx to jt1134 for building this for us. TheSik1 for his help and modified mms.apk. And to mschmitt01 for his tutorial on the apn settings.

I will show you how to do this all from root explorer. If you dont have root explorer i suggest buying it as it is an app i could not live without and well worth the money. Im sure there are other file managers that work but i dont have experience with them. You could edit these in the rom itself before flashing but this will work for the not so experienced.

First off you will want to download the modified mms apk located here http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__264297

Next you will need to follow this tutorial for setting your apns located here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1329-tutorialaosp-us-cellularc-spire-ntelos-mms-apn-settings

Only change the fields listed in the tutorial.

Then you will need to go into root explorer to system folder. When in sytem folder make sure that its mounted as r/w at top. Longpress on build.prop and scroll down to open in text editor. Once in text editor their ar 3 lines to edit. They are listed below for mes then showcase.

Mesmerize

ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310120 <---edit the existing number to this

ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=uscc <---edit existing name to this this

net.cdma.pppd.user=user[SPACE]USCC <---edit existing name to this

Hit menu and select save changes.

Showcase

ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=31123 <---edit the existing number to this

ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=CSpire <--- edit existing name to this

net.cdma.pppd.user=user[SPACE]CSpire <---edit existing name to this

Hit menu and select save changes

Finally you will need to go into the system/app folder and mount it as r/w at top if not already.
Scroll down to mms.apk, long press on it and select move (can move to sdcard if you want) or you may delete it if wanted.
Go to the mms.apk that you downloaded earlier and longpress then select move.
Go back into the system/app folder and paste it there.
click on it and select install.

When finished back out of everything and reboot phone.

Send a pic to yourself or someone whichever.

I have noticed that sending pics taken on a previous rom have trouble sending. Just an fyi

If for some reason its not working you can go through the step of changing apns and editing build.prop to be sure that it's as stated above. The modified mms.apk will be good at this point so you dont have to do that step again..

This is what has worked for me on my CSpire Showcase and others on USCC Mesmerize.

Hope this helps..

Again huge thx to jt1134 for the awesome rom.


----------



## ACLakey

Great write up Josh!


----------



## tweakymattman

I didn't change anything besides apns . And my mms works fine...


----------



## _josh__

I was having trouble with receiving pics after changing only apns on my showcase. The pics would come in small and blurry. The edits and modified mms apk made them come in normal size and clear.


----------



## sickin

Work great on mez thanks a lot of this made this from perfect for me now.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Good post. build.prop edits are da bomb.


----------



## myjellio

Thanks!


----------



## durango99

_josh__ said:


> OK, been getting a lot of questions on how some have gotten mms working on ics alphalulz so i thought i would share how. This works for mesmerize and showcase only. Will not work on fascinate.


_josh__ can you send MMS with wifi on with the modified apk and steps outlined here?

thanks


----------



## mcgleevn

durango99 said:


> _josh__ can you send MMS with wifi on with the modified apk and steps outlined here?
> 
> thanks


Don't want to speak for josh, but Ive sent mms from my mesmerize whilst on wifi


----------



## _josh__

mcgleevn said:


> Don't want to speak for josh, but Ive sent mms from my mesmerize whilst on wifi


Yes mcgleevn is correct thx. Same on showcase.


----------



## puk3n

i really think this post should be pinned...as the relationship with AOKP is based of the fascinate builds, and this OP is rather hidden from view, or perhaps it could be edited to reflect that buildprop edits are essential for M4?? just some thoughts


----------

